# Mass FE Exam Results



## DRusso47 (May 17, 2011)

Why are many people recieving their results so soon compared to other states. I took my exam in Mass so could one state take much longer than others or are they are relatively close in the timing of giving results?


----------



## adamgram (May 17, 2011)

DRusso47 said:


> Why are many people recieving their results so soon compared to other states. I took my exam in Mass so could one state take much longer than others or are they are relatively close in the timing of giving results?


I don't believe so. My results came from NCEES, not the state. They let the test takers know the same time they let the states know, whenever my state finishes their paperwork they will send me the official letter. Check the email address that you gave to them and there should be an email from NCEES, or log in to the NCEES website and check your results, they should be there.


----------



## soma (May 18, 2011)

DRusso47 said:


> Why are many people recieving their results so soon compared to other states. I took my exam in Mass so could one state take much longer than others or are they are relatively close in the timing of giving results?


I called PCS today. They said they do not release the results to the candidates before they get approved by them and it takes at least 10 weeks after the exam date for them to release. So I guess we have to wait little longer than other states. Not sure if we can still get the results by e-mail notification or regular mail. Has anyone received their results for FE by e-mail before ?


----------



## checkmates98 (May 20, 2011)

Well here is something about Massachusetts:

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/States/MA.php

_Results_

When results have been released (typically 8–10 weeks after the exam) and validated, NCEES will send an e-mail informing you that your result can be accessed through your My NCEES account. The Massachusetts board will notify you of any state-specific exam results.

So the soonest we could see our results is June 4.

Vamos MA. Get with the program.


----------

